# NvRam



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Clearing nvram not working , did they take this out on the HR 22-100 ??


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Are you on channel 1, and has it completely loaded?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It seems there are issues getting this to work now. I haven't tried it, but will.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200044


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It seems there are issues getting this to work now. I haven't tried it, but will.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200044


I've tried it on an H25 and HR24 and it is no longer working here either.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

NVRAM clear works fine on both my HR22-100 and HR21-200.

[ MOD EDIT ]


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

azarby said:


> I've tried it on an H25 and HR24 and it is no longer working here either.


Update,

Today it's working, but the content that is playing appears different from yesterday. It may be dependent on what is on screen at the time.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

IIRC, one requirement before trying to clear NVRAM is to wait for the interactive elements on Channel 1 to populate, which could take 10 to 15 seconds. Then try the button combination. 

One of the difficulties here could also be that the "NVRAM/Flash cleared" message may appear in white text with no background, and since there's now a large white "Welcome to DIRECTV" message in the same location it's tough to read that it took!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> IIRC, one requirement before trying to clear NVRAM is to wait for the interactive elements on Channel 1 to populate, which could take 10 to 15 seconds. Then try the button combination.
> 
> One of the difficulties here could also be that the "NVRAM/Flash cleared" message may appear in white text with no background, and since there's now a large white "Welcome to DIRECTV" message in the same location it's tough to read that it took!


Drew, I couldn't see the "NVRAM/Flash Cleared" Message but after your post I now can see the Message if I look closely at the screen as it is covered by the "Welcome to DIRECTV" Message.

This is on my 55" Samsung HDTV.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

On my 55" Sony and 42" Vizio...it worked first time and saw the message fine on the screen.

That said...it pops up on the screen only briefly...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> Drew, I couldn't see...


Fixed your post.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This seems to be a duplicate of this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200044

I'm closing this one.

Thanks.


----------

